# Congress pictures



## minih (Sep 19, 2009)

We are proud and excited about how our horses did this year at Congress and our pictures came in this week while we were gone to Nationals, had to come and share






The first is Curry's Poco Diablo, who won Champion in Ammy Foundation Stallion, 4th in Foundation Stallion Yearling, and 9th in Foundation Futurity Yearling Stallion

Diablo 

The next is Curry's Estrellita who won Champion in Ammy Foundation Mare, Champion in Foundation Model Mare, 4th in Foundation Mare Two Year Old, and 5th in Foundation Mare Jackpot Amateur Incentive

Lita

Curry's Saturday Night Special took Reserve Champion Ammy Classic Mare, 9th in Classic Mare Yearling and 10th in Classic Mare Jackpot Amateur Incentive

Honey

Wall Street Admiral's Glory Bound, took Champion Classic Ammy Stallion, 10th in Classic Stallion Yearling

Bounder

And while at Congress we bought Cross Country Sweet Lil' Sister, thank you to Belinda for letting us bring her home. She is the sweetest mare



: She took Reserve Champion Classic Yearling Mare Over, Reserve Champion Classic Youth Mare Over, 3rd in Classic Mare Jackpot Amateur Incentive and 3rd in Classic Futurity Yearling Mare. Jennifer Radoi owned Sister at the time she was at Congress and won these placings.

Sister


----------



## Leeana (Sep 20, 2009)

They all look great and you had a fantastic show, congratulations



:yeah


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats on all your placings again Terri & Chasta. Your Congress photos are wonderful!


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Sep 21, 2009)

Congratulations. Great pictures. Chasta is quite the showman. You have some beautiful horses in both ASPC/AMHR !


----------



## bfogg (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow nice horses(ponies) Love Diablo!

Congratulations,

Bonnie


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 1, 2009)

I really really like Sister.


----------



## Nigel (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats, Chasta!!

I am in LOVE with Lita



I saw her at Nationals


----------

